

Obamacare Website Has Cost $840M - saadmalik01
http://www.nationaljournal.com/health-care/obamacare-website-has-cost-840-million-20140730

======
runamok
This reddit link from 9 months ago is probably still relevant:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/explainlikeimfive/comments/1owop4/el...](http://www.reddit.com/r/explainlikeimfive/comments/1owop4/eli5_how_did_healthcaregov_cost_634000000_that/)

------
guidedlight
The US got off easy. Australia has been expertly spending extraordinary
amounts of money on IT projects for years.

For example, Melbourne's public transport ticket system cost US$1.3 Billion.
And that's just for one city.

